# [SOLVED]help with ipw2100 kernel-2.6.14-r2 wpa_supplicant

## evillase

I put gentoo on my laptop (compaq x1000) pentium-m 1.4ghz

i installed kernel-2.6.14-r2 no ieee80211 support no ipw2100 support

i emerged ipw2100-1.1.3 along with the latest firmware and ieee80211

compiled it.

eth1 is my wireless.

if i do /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start (with no sort of configuration for wireless) i can connect to someone's unencrypted accesspoint. so i know my wireless works.

if i do "iwlist eth1 scan" my access point and others show up

now the tricky part connecting to my wireless router.

my router:

linksys wrt54g (yes ssid is broadcasting)

wpa-psk encryption

i modified /etc/conf.d/net to have:

modules= ( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw" #if this isnt the right syntax it was right when i had it in the file. (its now deleted)

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf had:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="myssid"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk="mypsk"

}

with wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1

i do wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ipw -dddd

i get some ioctl messages

then i get scanning for access point

skip essid='' mac

no good access point

start loop over

-D wext gives no ioctl messages but same loop

so now i upgrade to wpa_supplicant-0.4.6

and wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ipw -dddd

gives me ioctl messages and nothing else

-D wext gives me nothing

the closest i got was when i changed my router to wep

did /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start using /etc/conf.d/wireless with iwconf

it connected to my router, with wep, but dhcpcd hung and timed out

i need wpa_supplicant because i believe its the only way i can connect to wireless on campus (uses some sort of wpa tkip thawte thingy)

is there a way to get ipw2100 working with kernel 2.6.14-r2 ? 

i have searched this forum all weekend for wpa_supplicant ipw2100 wpa or any permutation thereof.

tried all the suggestions i could find and it still doesn't work. am i missing something?

can someone who got this to work shed some light?

thanks.Last edited by evillase on Mon Nov 21, 2005 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Da Fox

This sounds like an almost exact double of https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403299.html .

----------

## volkmar

 *evillase wrote:*   

> i modified /etc/conf.d/net to have:
> 
> modules= ( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw" #if this isnt the right syntax it was right when i had it in the file. (its now deleted)

 

Here is mine */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> 
> config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

 *evillase wrote:*   

> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf had:
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> fast_reauth=1
> ...

 

And mine */var/run/wpa_supplicant wrote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

Using sources / packages as these

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2

net-wireless/ipw2100-1.1.3

net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.6

And it's working ...

----------

## evillase

Da Fox: I saw that post, and although the initial problem was the same it was mostly talking about madwifi. I have Intel Pro wireless 2100. 

but I still tried the relevant suggestions and I still was not able to get it working.

Volkmar: thanks a bunch!!! your config works for me. I guess I was just messing up the config.

So with these versions:

kernel-2.6.14-r2

ipw2100-1.1.3

ipw2100-firmware-1.3

ieee80211-1.1.6

wpa_supplicant-0.4.6

This works:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhchpcd_eth1="-t 20"

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="myssid"

  scan_ssid=1

  psk="mypsk"

}

```

the changes were that I moved the stuff from /etc/conf.d/wireless to /etc/conf.d/net with slightly different syntax so it works with eth1

and from /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf I removed the proto, key_mgmt, pairwise, and group. while adding ap_scan, eapol_version, and scan_ssid.

the next task is figuring out how to make the config work with my campus' wireless.

----------

## volkmar

 *evillase wrote:*   

> the next task is figuring out how to make the config work with my campus' wireless.

 

Please keep us informed. I've never logged in to any other ESSID than my own one.

----------

## -BarneY-

Hm, I'm wondering, why there seem to be only few people having problems with ipw2100, wpa_supplicant and kernel-2.6.13 or higher.

My first try about one month ago with the latest stable ipw2100 1.1.2-r2, wpa_supplicant 0.3.9-r1 and linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r2 failed with random freezes (sometimes it runs several hours, sometimes only few seconds), especially after restarting the wireless device. Emerging the testing wpa_supplicant vers. 0.4.4 (if I remember correctly) did not solve the problem.

So I went back to kernel 2.6.12 and back to the wpa_supplicant ipw-Driver. Now, after the release of kernel-2.6.14 I was encouraged to give it a new try. Compiling the kernel with ipw- and ieee80211-module didn't work at all with  wpa_supplicant. So I tried ipw2100 and ieee80211 from portage, and - well - nearly no errormessages in wpa_supplicant, but AP scan still did not work - and because of that it was still impossible to me to get a wireless connection.

Now I have read this thread and I compared the program versions you are using with mine. And after installing the new wpa_supplicant 0.4.7 it works!.

But I'm wondering, why there are no others having so much trouble with using ipw with wpa-encryption. It's not a freaky configuration I think, but it does not work with the latest stable packages and that is disatisfying.   :Confused: 

----------

## zigver

 *-BarneY- wrote:*   

> But I'm wondering, why there are no others having so much trouble with using ipw with wpa-encryption. It's not a freaky configuration I think, but it does not work with the latest stable packages and that is disatisfying.  

 

Actually there are a number of posts regarding this problem.  For non-madwifi people who had a working setup with a previous kernel but find wireless now broken in 2.6.14-r2, the two things to check for are:

1. change "-Dipw" to "-Dwext" in /etc/conf.d/net

2. use the latest (unstable) version of wpa_supplicant.

----------

## -BarneY-

3. use ipw2100-1.1.3 or maybe highter

I just checked out the ipw-patches and found a wpa-relating patch. I think this one fixes the freeze-problem.

----------

## bLaXe

 *zigver wrote:*   

> Actually there are a number of posts regarding this problem.  For non-madwifi people who had a working setup with a previous kernel but find wireless now broken in 2.6.14-r2, the two things to check for are:
> 
> 1. change "-Dipw" to "-Dwext" in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> 2. use the latest (unstable) version of wpa_supplicant.

 

Cheers for that tip, I was getting very confused about this after a kernel upgrade.

I'm now using:

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r5

net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.7

And all is well.

Thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## r4di0_h34d

Just popping in to say that volkmar's configuration worked for me too!  I had one like evillase's with key_mgmt, pairwise, and group methods specified.  When I took those out, it worked.

----------

